# 1911 pics........Show Off Yours!



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I picked this up last year and am dang proud of it.....shoots like a dream...

wish I had it when I qualified

show us yours


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never seen a plated gold cup.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Colt pre 70's in 38 super w/ivories.


----------



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

Smith and Wesson pro series 1911


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Buscadero said:


> Colt pre 70's in 38 super w/ivories.


Thats a beautiful gun


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Never seen a plated gold cup.


What do you mean "Plated" Charlie?

Its polished SS.....


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2013)

Colt Defender in TT Gunleather.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Defender


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

STI in 9mm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tslayer

oops sorry looked plated to me. My bad. But never seen a stainless one either LOL.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

pride and joy


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*My two*

Springfield and colt


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> pride and joy


Nice, I have the CCO and love it. I'm thinking a Valor will be my next pistol.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Afraid mine is older than most of you GUYS....


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

along with other things Im sure


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The family less a couple of newbies:










Left, top to bottom
Rock River Arms Bullseye Wadcutter
SW E Series
Kimber Custom Compact

Right Top to Bottom
Allan Tillman built custom Wadcutter gun 
Kimber Custom Target
Ruger SR1911
Colt (Umarex) 22lr 1911


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the pistol that I wanted.......but they sold out before I could get my hands on one.....so I ended up with the GCT

COLT 05070RSG 45acp SS Talo Limited Edition 

the bottom pic is the GCT that I picked up on Gunbroker


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Pocket.....The E series is bad to the bone


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My Randall 1911..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My first one. So far so good. It stays in my "go bag".


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> My first one. So far so good. It stays in my "go bag".


 I wont one for a carry gun


----------



## specsanddots (Mar 22, 2012)

Those are some bada*s 1911's!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have a close up of just my 1911, but here is a deer that thought 20 yards was a safe distance. I love my Springfield Operator.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Here is a photo at the range a few weeks ago. These are my .45s and I also have a few .380s. I think it is about time that I am going to get a high end .45 or maybe a 6" barrel


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Another group photo


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, and I should have said....very nice guys, a lot of beautiful pieces there.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If I remember tomorrow I will post a picture of some real 1911's TH has seen em.Both shoot better than ammo is capable. 2 inches at 50 yards.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

ok Charlie.......its tomorrow


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK Ok I will go get em. Give me a few minutes. OK here they are the top one is my wadcutter gun and bottom is the ball gun. Extended front sight on the wadcutter gun, 2 1/2 pound trigger and completely re done original GI 1911. Ball gun (well both) have the stipling on the front and back grips to keep the gun from moving in the hand. See pictures. Bomar sights on both guns. Both shoot less than 3 inches at 50 yards. Just caint beat old original GI 1911's


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats sweet......need any heirs?


----------



## timd (Nov 5, 2006)

Springfield Longslide.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jim Clark used to build a lot of long slides out of Shreveport La. I understand his son is now doing it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got one!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

This isn't my picture, but this is the pistol I have. I love it. Kimber Custom Covert


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nothing fancy Springfield.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Thats sweet......need any heirs?


Too late. I had him adopt me after I tried the trigger on the wadcutter pistol 

TH

Here's one.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TH

I see powder burns on tha target. Ya need to back away some..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I see powder burns on tha target


LMAO! If you do you best do something about those cataracts Charlie 

TH


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are my 3. My I believe its a 1936 Colt 38 super. My Delta Elite I purchased in the 80's. My Kimber ultra Raptor that I carry


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my 1911s








sti spartan III (45auto)








RIA 9mm

my wife carries a Kimber Ultra Carry II (i dont have a pic)


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wish I had this 1911*

Funny how out dated this 1911 Packard looks and how modern the 1911 Govt Model 45 still looks.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*1911 Pictures*

This thread hits a home run with me, as 1911 pistols are part of my life and business. I'm known as the "grip pimp" around these parts. Not gonna advertise openly in respect to Mont, but feel free to contact me anytime for a good 2Cool member discount. You can always find me at the Reliant gun shows, as well.

Here's pics of my little collection.

Kimber Pro Carry Series I 45ACP w/ Slim Camel Bone Grips









Colt LW Defender 9mm w/ Stabilized Buckeye Burl Grips









Kimber Stainless Target II 10mm w/ Stag Grips









Rock Island Compact w/ Amboyna Burl Grips (Just sold this one to buy the Colt)









Custom (me) Stainless Delta Elite w/ 2-Tone Cocobolo Grips









Here's my only kill with a 1911 (Kimber 10mm) in San Angelo a few years back. About a 15 yard shot through the lower neck with a 200gr Hornady XTP handload.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is my Remy R1 Enhanced with VZ Grips and Alexander & Smith magwell. Wilson extended slide release. Ambi thumb safety to bd installed. Sig Scorpion Carry Threaded Barrell on order ! Lol


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*What?. No Ruger SR1911s?*

I suspect they are still in very short supply.


----------



## PawPawC (Feb 9, 2013)

Alot of nice looking pieces there gents..


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's mine.
I don't know where it is though....
Kimber 45

:hairout: How come I can't post the pic?
When I go to manage attachments it only gives me attachments I've posted previously. I have a Mac Pro BTW if it matters. It shouldn't though, oh well


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is mine Para Ordnance P-14


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Finfisher said:


> Here's mine.
> I don't know where it is though....
> Kimber 45
> 
> ...


when you go to manage attachments and click brouse.....it should open up to your internal files like docs or pics


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*I like Colts*

Nice Weaponry Displayed Boys.. I'l Join.

WWI Commemorative Colt that converts to a .22 and Old Faithful..

Tortuga should know these well..lol


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Colt New Agent with CT grips.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> I suspect they are still in very short supply.


 Ruger SR 1911

I have one I bought at carter's about a year ago...The second one they got in...And my Kimber CDP 11 in it's Galco "Quick slide holster.

.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Picked up a Ruger SR1911 today from academy. Great looking pistol.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Olympic Arms "race gun" I built a few years back. Only thing factory is the frame and slide.







STI Spartan III in 9mm that will soon receive a steroid shot and become a 38 Super ccw







And yes, I know they're cocked. They're also loaded and sitting on my nightstand and desk beside my computer in my hotel room.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Smith 1911 e-series, the scandium makes it perfect for daily carry


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Added another one to the stable.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

*Joined the 1911 Club*

Been wanting one for quite a while, picked this one up yesterday. Had my XD40 stolen out of my truck last year and need to qualify for my CHL renewal so it seemed like a good excuse! Hope to shoot it this weekend, it's a Sig.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

*Tex Hill Flying Tiger Commemorative*

# was reserved for me by the late and Great TEX HILL. A close dear friend.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*1911*

Few of mine


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fjm308 said:


> Few of mine


You seem to be a "sucker" for stainless
I like 'em too


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

My own personal creation.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice creation center19.......very nice


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Colt Lightweight Commander - S&W 39-2
Springfield Champion w/bobtail, trigger job, fitted bushing


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't think I add my Commander after I made a few changes.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

On paper at stupid yardage ...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Heres mine*

Browning 9mm. Given to me by my grandfather.


----------



## txsmokeater (Jun 10, 2013)

My Remington R1 .45. First 1911 to purchase. Very pleased with the performance.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Kimber ultra carry plus .
View attachment 666202


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

My Springfield TRP


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> TH
> 
> I see powder burns on tha target. Ya need to back away some..


 LOL! Dang that's cold Charlie! Funny as h*ll, but cold. Good one.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

txsmokeater said:


> My Remington R1 .45. First 1911 to purchase. Very pleased with the performance.


 Welcome to 2cool. Most of the gun writers like the R1 1911. Good lookin piece. If I get another one, I may look long and hard at the Remi.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

*Desert Eagle*

Heres a pic of my Desert Eagle 1911 c.
Looks, Feels, and Shoots smooth and sweet. She may be different but i still love her the same.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Update


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Just added a Wilson Combat BT and ironwood grips on my GI Expert SS...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to a gun show a long time ago when there was a bunch of hoop la about guns & was ready to buy a colt 1911. No body would sell me one. So, I finally found a guy that sold me this. Its not a 1911 but it was suppose to be.
I just bought it because it was the only gun I could get.


----------

